# failure to update libxul



## apb15 (May 24, 2012)

I am trying to upgrade libxul which is referenced by eclipse. Unfortunately I get the following error message


```
===>  libxul-1.9.2.28 has known vulnerabilities:
Affected package: libxul-1.9.2.28
Type of problem: mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities.
Reference: [url]http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/380e8c56-8e32-11e1-9580-4061862b8c22.html[/url]
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.

===>>> make failed for www/libxul
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for www/libxul failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


However my ports tree is up-to-date (I ran *portsnap update*). What are my alternatives?


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

Update your portaudit(1) database.


----------



## apb15 (May 24, 2012)

My portaudit is up-to-date too.


```
# portaudit -Fd
New database installed.
Database created: Thu May 24 07:45:04 EDT 2012
#cd /usr/ports/www/libxul
#make install clean
===>  libxul-1.9.2.28 has known vulnerabilities:
Affected package: libxul-1.9.2.28
Type of problem: mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities.
Reference: [url]http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/380e8c56-8e32-11e1-9580-4061862b8c22.html[/url]
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
```


----------



## acheron (May 24, 2012)

You can bypass the vulnerability check with 

```
make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
```


----------

